# Katarina Witt ? macht Werbung: Seethrough, Nips, Ass



## Jeaniholic (29 Dez. 2008)

10.1MB, 0:31min, 768x576
http://rapidshare.com/files/1777765..._Germany_1996__-_Bouncy__Pokies___Topless.mpg


----------



## Katzun (29 Dez. 2008)

ich glaube nicht das dass kati witt ist, sie hat viel größere brüste, auch damals schon. das sieht eher aus wie maxi biewer


----------



## Jeaniholic (29 Dez. 2008)

Bei den Caps stimmt das Seitenverhältnis nicht. Das täuscht vielleicht etwas.


----------



## Katzun (29 Dez. 2008)

ich hab mir das vid angeschaut, schau mal wo sie da rennt, das müsste viel mehr "wackeln" 

ich lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren, was sagt denn der rest dazu?


----------



## Jeaniholic (29 Dez. 2008)

Hier ein älteres Foto von Kati:



Das könnte schon passen. Mal weitere Meinungen abwarten...


----------



## armin (29 Dez. 2008)

das ist eine tolle Frau aber nicht Katarina Witt. trotzdem :thx:


----------



## kurt666 (30 Dez. 2008)

Danke! Danke! Danke!
Echt super Video!


----------



## choose (30 Dez. 2008)

*Kati Witt ...*

... ist das mit sicherheit nicht, leider - so etwas hätte man sich gewünscht ...


----------



## forch10 (31 Dez. 2008)

das ist doch nicht die Kathi oder


----------



## Klabauter (3 Jan. 2009)

Toller Clip. Das müsste Kati sein.
In alten Eislaufzeiten war sie auch super schlank.


----------



## ChuckYaeger (23 Feb. 2009)

*Sie ist es!*

:thumbup: *Ich denke schon, dass es Katarina ist.
...auch die Größe ihrer Brüste passt meines Erachtens.

Tolle Frau! Danke für diesen Clip.*
w013


----------



## floyd (9 Dez. 2009)

Ne Ne bei Kati ist Hupenalarm angesagt, hat eindeutig mehr.


----------



## deutz6005 (23 Dez. 2010)

Danke für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## fuchswsw (28 Dez. 2010)

laut dem vid 1996 also nach der wende wäre also möglich gewesen aber da war sie schon älter als das girl im vid


----------



## Software_012 (28 Dez. 2010)

Also ich schau mir mal das Gesicht an und nicht die Hupen. Vom Gesicht her sag ich, dass das nicht Kati ist leider.


----------



## snoopy63 (28 Dez. 2010)

Schönes Vid aber definitiv nicht K.W.


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2010)

hübsch


----------



## celebsearcher (29 Dez. 2010)

Vielen Dank für den netten :drip: Werbespot, aber leider ist das *definitiv nicht* Katarina Witt.

Wer anderer Meinung ist, sollte bitte mal die Ohren (ausnahmsweise die am Kopf) und die Zähne mit denen auf Original-Fotos von Kati vergleichen ...


----------



## pcjens (8 Jan. 2011)

So was gefällt mir


----------



## gripen (8 Jan. 2011)

He he , ich liebe Werbung! Danke!


----------



## ladolce (9 Jan. 2011)

vielen dank


----------



## xoliver (19 Apr. 2011)

Super Anblick! Danke!


----------



## Bar-le-Duc (20 Apr. 2011)

Vielen Dank!:thumbup:


----------



## lisaplenske (20 Apr. 2011)

Wie sagt der Ostfriese: Im Leben nicht !

Man braucht sich nur das erste Bild ansehen, dass Gesicht kommt niemals hin.

Wenn sie Werbung für duschdas - auch in anderen Ländern - gemacht hätte, wüßte man das.

Die Klamotten sind total Werbefrei - auch in Werbespots anderer Firmen tragen Sportler die Kleidung des Ausstatter - wo sind z.B. die drei Streifen.

Und das ihre Brüste früher kleiner waren ist doch logisch durch den Leistungssport. Hauptsache sie sind jetzt groß und echt !!


----------



## 318318 (23 Apr. 2011)

Danke für Katarina .!!!


----------



## Etzel (23 Apr. 2011)

Also das ist sie natürlich nicht. Aufm Bild 1 also guckt ihr doch mal ins Gesicht. Sexy Madel aber gehört wohl mehr in den Bereich unbekannte Schönheiten hier.


----------



## Etzel (7 Nov. 2011)

is se nich


----------

